# Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hallo
habe aufeinmal ein großes Problem...ich denke das mein Mainboard defekt ist...obwohl es eigl.typische Speicherfehler sind..Bluescreens und Freezes immerzu...hab daraufhin die 4 Speicherriegel an einem anderen Pc getestet jeden so 4-5 Stunden mit Memtest...nix lief alles Fehlerfrei...keine freezes nix!!!Wisst ihr ob auch die Speicherbänke eines Mainboards kaputt gehen können..??Oder ist es vllt was anderes am Mainbord??Windows hab i au schon neu gemacht!Alles andere kann i ausschließen...hab schon alles umgebaut graka,cpu,festplatte selbst laufwerke!!Mein System:
Asus P5Q Mainboard
Intel Q9550
Asus 5870
Corsair  6 GB XmS 2 ddr2 800mhz
Windows 7 64 bit

Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen...vllt gehts ja mit Bios einstellungen oder so..??!!


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hast du das System übertaktet?

Wenn ja, setz mal das Bios auf Werkseinstellungen zurück....

Edit:

Bitte notier dir mal die Fehlermeldung des Bluescreens....


----------



## Scarry (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

es ist durchaus möglich das Speicherbänke kaputt gehen können, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit das alle Bänke defekt sind, ist schwindend gering. Ich würde mich erstma an das halten was Painkiller bereits geschrieben hat.

gruß


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Scarry schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> es ist durchaus möglich das Speicherbänke kaputt gehen können, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit das alle Bänke defekt sind, ist schwindend gering. Ich würde mich erstma an das halten was Painkiller bereits geschrieben hat.
> 
> gruß


 
Jep...

Ich denk mal es zerlegt dir nur alle Bänke, wenn die Volt-Zahl um einiges zu hoch ist.... Test mit den Ram-Modulen einfach mal die Bänke durch. Sollte ja keine Probleme mit den Modulen vorliegen wenn du mit Memtest geprüft hast.....


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Kann auch sein, das dein Board/Cpu Vollbesetzung der Bänke nicht verträgt.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Es war übertaktet...habs dann wieder alles auf Auto gestellt...der Bluescreen weißt auf speicherfehler hin..hab ich schonmal rausgesucht...konnte ihn aber nur einmal aufschreiben weil er sonst imma nur ne Sekunde zu sehen ist  Bluescreen kommt auch net so oft..also eher selten...die freezes sind extrem oft...bleibt einfach aufen Desktop backen...ganz schlimm wenn i Teamspeak anmache,dann hält er nichtmal 2 min durch...konnte auch vor der Windows Neuinstall keine daten aus dem Internet runterladen...sagte dann immer datei beschädigt oder Fehlerhaft egal wie oft ich die Runtergeladen hab und von wo...und wenn ich in einem Ordner drin war,wo Videos drin waren hat er immer gesagt"com surrowgate funktioniert nicht mehr"(oda so ähnlich)

zusatz:Hab schon alle Banke mal durchprobiert...konnte auch windows nicht install.wenn ich Dimm1 und Dimm2 belegt habe...als ich Dimm 2 Rausgezogen hab ging es ,hab ich auch nur gemacht aus verzweifelung...hab zuletz Dimm3 und Dimm4 ausprobiert..freeze...und Dimm1,Dimm3...freeze!!!Achso...Volt zahlen ändere ich nicht...die waren immer auf Standart


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Wieviel RAM-Bänke hat dein Board? 3 oder 6?


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Es hat 4..

Das ist es:

http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2009/asus_p5q_deluxe_und_pro/asus_p5q_pro_dimm.jpg


----------



## Scarry (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

was sagen denn die temps??


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Also Graka(38C) und Cpu(ca35-50C) sind Ok..i kann 2 h Battlefield zocken...und wenn i dann mal kurz zum Desktop will freeze..voll Komisch darf net solange auf dem Desktop umhertüfteln und vorallem kein TS anmachen..sonst Game over.....Er hat auch vor windows install imma den Internet Explorer geschlossen"internet explorer muss neu gestartet werden"das hat er dann 10 mal gemacht und dann ging er für 5min..dann neues Fenster aufgemacht wieder das gleiche...usw..


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Schon mal nen Viren-Scann gemacht?

btw. was hast du für ein NT?


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hatte vor der neuinstall von Windows Kasperspy antivir drauf..hab auch mal komplett durchlaufen lassen weil i auch dachte...alles geht net mehr...das muss nen Virus sein..aba Pustekuchen nix gefunden Mein Netzteil ist von be quiet 500 Watt...


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Also Board und Speicher müssen nicht kaputt sein! Kann es sein das dein Board Probleme hat, die richtigen Latenzen aus zu lesen. 
Das Passier um so öfter, wenn verschiedene Riegel/Hersteller genutzt werden. Schreib dir mal die auf dem Riegel stehenden Werte dafür auf und stell diese im Bios von Hand ein. 
Dabei ist zu beachten, wenn du verschiedene Sorten(hier kann es schon langen das die Riegel zwar von selben Hersteller und Typ sind, aber verschiedener Wochen)nutzt, das der Wert des langsamsten Speicherigel ein zu tragen ist. Also wenn da was auf dem eine von 7,7,7,18 und auf dem nächsten 8,8,8,20 steht, sind die mit 8,8,8,20 ein zu stellen.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Also die haben ja mal alle zusammen gefunkt...zur zeit benutze ich nur die zwei 2gb riegel die haben 5-5-5-15...da wo noch alles funktioniert hat hatte ich noch zwei 1gb riegel drinn..die haben 5-5-5-18...sind alle von Corsair..sind diese XmS 2


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Striker9999 schrieb:


> Also die haben ja mal alle zusammen gefunkt...zur zeit benutze ich nur die zwei 2gb riegel die haben 5-5-5-15...da wo noch alles funktioniert hat hatte ich noch zwei 1gb riegel drinn..die haben 5-5-5-18...sind alle von Corsair..sind diese XmS 2



Tja das geht auch oft ne weile gut, bis die Chips älter werden und damit auch anfälliger. Übertakten beschleunigt dies bei machen Riegeln auch noch. Nun ja, dann musst Du halt mal ausprobieren, ob alles mit 5,5,5,18 sauber läuft.

Außerdem solltest Du den Commandrate von T1(wenn er darauf steht) auf T2 zurück zu stellen. Kann auch zu Problemen führen, wenn alle Bänke bestückt sind.

Probleme kann es auch geben wenn die Riegel verschiedene Spannungen brauchen(Volt). Dann solltet du die niedrigste Spannung anlegen im Bios und nicht mehr übertakteten

Sind die Speicher "singelside"(eine Seite ist vom Riegel bestückt) oder "doubleside"(beide Seiten sind bestückt)? Leider kann ein Mischbetrieb auch Heute immer noch zu Fehlern führen.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

I werde mal sehen was i da heut abend im Bios machen kann...relativ zuversichtlich bin ich zwar nicht aber manchmal helfen die komischsten Sachen!!Was meinst du eigl.mit Commandrate..??


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

1T bzw 2T gibt die Command Rate an. Die Command Rate ist die Wartezeit die anfällt, sobald der Controller auf eine Bank innerhalb des Speicherchips zugreift. 1T ist schneller als 2T. Bei AMD ist dieser Faktor sehr leistungsrelevant.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Ok danke schonmal...werd heut abend sehen was i machen kann!!I schreib dann wieder wenns geklappt hat oder nicht...Thx


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Striker9999 schrieb:


> Ok danke schonmal...werd heut abend sehen was i machen kann!!I schreib dann wieder wenns geklappt hat oder nicht...Thx



Viel Glück


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



kress schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, das dein Board/Cpu Vollbesetzung der Bänke nicht verträgt.


 
Denke ich auch, zumindest wirst du die NB- und RAM Spannung etwas erhöhen müssen, um einen stabilen Betrieb mit Vollbestückung hinzubekommen.
Was hast du denn im Bios bei den entsprechenden Spannungen eingestellt?


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Spannungen hatte ich garnicht verändert...hab nur sehr wenig übertaktet wo man noch keine Spannungen erhöhen muss...es läuft auch nicht wenn nur 2 oder 1 Riegel drinn sind..4 Stk hab i schon lange nicht mehr drinne!!


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

@simpel1970: Spannung erhöht man nur, wenn man übertakte! Oder wenn das Board nicht die gewünschte Spannung die eingestellt ist nicht halten kann. Also wenn man z.B. 2V braucht und auch im Bios anlegt aber nur 1,8 ankommen. Erst sollte man, wenn verschiedene Riegel verbaut sind, den kleinsten Wert einstellen. Danach nähert man sich dem stabilsten Mittelwert. 

@Striker9999: Dazu solltest Du mal Everest oder ein anderes Tool zu rate ziehen. 
Ach, noch was, was ist mit dem Bios? Ist das auf dem neusten stand?


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Everest wollte i heut abend auch rauf machen!!..Es ist noch das Standart bios drauf...wollte i auch erst ändern aber eigl.ist das bios ja nur zu ändern wenn man neue Hardware einbaut und er diese net erkennt..oder??


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

@SpiritOfMatrix: Spannungserhöhung ist meist auch bei Vollbestückung der RAM-Bänke erforderlich (z.B. NB-Spannung), auch wenn nicht übertaktet ist.

Aber Striker9999 hat ja berichtet, dass die Probs auch mit nur einem bzw. zwei Riegel vorkommen. So dass mein Vorschlag das Problem wohl nicht lösen wird.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Striker9999 schrieb:


> Everest wollte i heut abend auch rauf machen!!..Es ist noch das Standart bios drauf...wollte i auch erst ändern aber eigl.ist das bios ja nur zu ändern wenn man neue Hardware einbaut und er diese net erkennt..oder??



Nein, denn das kann auch Probleme lösen, die mit Latenzen auslesen zu tun haben(Bios kennt noch nicht die neuen Standards) . Ich hab schon oft festgestellt, das erst alles Funtz und wunderbar ist. Aber wenn das System älter wird, immer öfter Fehler auftreten. Weil manche Peripherie-Geräte den Geist aufgeben oder immer instabiler werden, da diese über deren Spezifikationen laufen. Und da ja dein PC genau diese Symptome aufweist, kann ein Biosupdate helfen. Zumindest im original Betrieb(kein OC). Auch fallen erst viele Fehler bei einem Betriebssystemwechsel auf, da mit einem neuen OS auch die Anforderungen sich ändern.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Nagut dann werde i das auch mal ausprobieren..hab schon die neueste version von Asus Runtergeladen..jetz hoffe ich mal das mein Mainboard dieses Asus Flash tool drauf hat..sonst wirds wohl schwerig..


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hat es...Im Post-Screen kannst du es über ALT+F2 direkt starten. Alternativ im Tools Menü übers Bios.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Ok danke..dann wirds ja einfach


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Führe das Update aber in einer stabilen Konfiguration durch. Soll heißen, starte es nur mit einem RAM-Riegel, wenn du mit mehreren Probleme hast.

Danke SpiritOfMatrix, der sich hier für dich ins Zeug legt.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

I danke allen hier die versuchen zu helfen besonders SpiritOfMatrix mit seinen nützlichen Tipps
Mit einem Ram riegel gibs auch probs..aber im bios ist er noch net backen geblieben


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Einen Tipp hab ich noch, wegen den Werten die aus zu lesen sind. Benutze nie nur ein Tool dazu, da die auch Fehler beim Festellen der Volt und Latenzen produzieren können. Zu empfehlen sind da(wie schon erwähnt) Everest, Dr.Hardware, Sandra und das allseits beliebte CPUz.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Striker9999 schrieb:


> Mit einem Ram riegel gibs auch probs..aber im bios ist er noch net backen geblieben


 
Dann drücke ich ganz fest die Daumen, dass das Bios-Update fehlerfrei durchläuft.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Ich benutze dann CPUz und Everest...

Ja Daumen drücken werde ich...aber schlimmer kann es eh net kommen...wenn halt alles nix hilft..wird wohl ein neues Mainboard her müssen


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Wenn es mit dem Update nicht besser wird, schauen wir uns erst mal die Bluescreenmeldungen, bzw. die Memory.dmp an, bevor du dir ein neues Mainboard kaufst.
Die Bluescreens kommen ja wenn "nur" im Windowsbetrieb!?


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Ja da kommen Sie...aba die sind so fix weg...i seh nur was blaues...und dann ist er auch schon aus...


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Das ist gleich abgestellt: Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Option "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" deaktivieren.

Edit: Im gleichen Fenster kannst du gleich noch überprüfen, ob ein Kernelspeicherabbild geschrieben wird (memory.dmp) und wo diese abgespreichert wird.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*



Striker9999 schrieb:


> Ja da kommen Sie...aba die sind so fix weg...i seh nur was blaues...und dann ist er auch schon aus...



schau mal hier wegen dem BSOD 

Neustart nach Bluescreen Deaktivieren - FAQ und Tutorials - Windows 7 Forum

ui, da war einer schneller *g*


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Dafür ist meine Erklärung nicht so schön bebildert.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Danke an beide...die seite ist Top...dann werde i nachher mal nen BSOD erzwingen..
Funkt die Asus GamerOSD Screenshot funktion da auch..??


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Nein, bei einem Bluescreen kannst du keine Screenshots mehr machen.
Abschreiben oder Foto machen. 
Du kannst natürlich auch nachträglich in der Ereignisanzeige nachsehen, dort müsste der Bluescreen auch mit Bugcheckcode aufgeführt sein. Aber am Besten ein Bild machen.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Gut mit Handy kann i das ja dann machen


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Du kannst ja auch schon mal im Ordner C:\Windows oder C:\Windows\Minidump (je nachdem, was in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen als Speicherpfad für das Kernelspeicherabbild hinterlegt ist) nachsehen, ob dort die Datei "memory.dmp" vorhanden ist. Das wäre dann das Kernelspeicherabbild des letzten Bluescreens, mit dem eine weitere Fehlersuche möglich wäre.


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

wenn i @ home bin schau i mal nach..wird aber erst so gegen halb 9 sein


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

wir können warten lol oder besser *sfg*


----------



## Striker9999 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Ja genau


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (14. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Und gibt es was neues von der Front?


----------



## Striker9999 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Moin...ein einfahes Bios Update schein geholfen zu haben...hab ihn jetz schon 3-4 h am stück laufen ohne probs...danke nochmal für eure Hilfe..


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Das ist schön zu lesen  Hast Du jetzt wieder alle Riegel drin?


----------



## Striker9999 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hatte erst einen drinn....und zum Schluss hab i dann nochma für ne Stunde alle dringehabt...konnte Zocken ,TS alles ging...Supi...manchmal ist das echt Komisch


----------



## lucmat (21. November 2012)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hallo Leute, 

sorry wenn ich einen alten Thread aus der Versenke krame, aber es gibt ja in einigen Foren immer Leute, die sich beschweren, dass man die Suchfunktion nicht nutzt. Bin bei meiner Suche auf diesen Thread gestossen und da es zu meinemn Problem passt, werde ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das auch jemand beachtet und nicht angenommen wird, dass ich nach 2 Jahren auf die Frage des Threaderstellers geantwortet habe ^^

Ich vermute, dass bei mir einer meiner beiden Speicherbänke defekt sind. Da ich aber sicher gehen will, dass das stimmt wollte ich mir hier euren fachlichen Rat bzw. eine Meinung holen. Eventuell lässt sich das Problem ja beheben ohne groß Hardware auszutauschen. Und zwar, machte sich das Problem bemerkbar, nachdem mein Rechner vor allem bei Flash Videos (Youtube und co.) aber auch diverse Anwendungen und Spiele reproduzierbar aber nicht regelmäßig mit einen Blue Screen abgestürzt ist. Dachte erst das liegt ggf. an Flash oder der Grafikkarte. Aber Flash habe ich bereits aktualisiert und die Grafikkarte testweise mal gewechselt und die onBoard-Grafik genutzt. Problem besteht weiterhin. 

Wie komme ich jetzt also auf die Speicherbänke bzw. einen davon. Zum einen, habe ich beide RAM Riegel schon ausgetauscht. Daran lag es also auch nicht. Jedoch schaltet sich der Rechner bei Speicherdiagnoseprogrammen wie Memtest86+ oder dem interenen Test von Windows 7 einfach ab (ohne Fehlermeldung, also geht einfach aus, als hätte man den Strom gekappt). Ich bekomme also keine Fehlermeldungen oder informationen über mein RAM. Zum Schluss noch ein weiteres Phänomen, dass mich ebenfalls dieser Annahme bekräftigt: In meinem Mainboard BIOS gibt es eine Funktion namens "Memory-Z". Damit kann man unter anderem die Timings und Frequenzen des Speichers auslesen. Gehe ich hierbei auf Dimm1, werden Daten etc. angezeigt. Gehe ich auf Dimm2 friert das System komplett ein. Ich muss also einen Hard Reset machen (Power Knopf 6 sek. gedrückt halten). Das passiert zu 100% also immer ^^

Komischerweise kann CPU-Z die Daten beider Riegel auslesen ohne abzustürzen. 

Also nochmal zusammengefasst: 
Im Betrieb in Windows kommt gelegentlich ein Bluescreen. Manchmal öfter manchmal einige Zeit garnicht.
Bei Speicherdiagnosetools schaltet sich der PC ohne Meldung oder Piepen einfach aus.
Und im Bios freezt das System wenn ich in Memory-Z Dimm2 auswählen will. 

Alles spricht also dafür, dass Speicherbank 2 defekt sein muss. Falls jemand noch eine andere Vermutung hat immer her damit 

Sollte meine Vermutung zutreffen, wäre es Klasse wenn ihr eine Idee hättet, wie ich das Problem umgehen kann, ausser den Regel aus der Speicherbank zu entfernen. Hab derzeit 2048MB DDR2 Ram. Wenn ich den Riegel entferne habe ich nurnoch 1GB übrig, was ich persönlich zu wenig finde. Wäre die letzte Notlösung, will nämlich keinen neuen RAM mehr für mein altes System kaufen. 

Ich wollte mir von meinem bald anstehenden Weihnachtsgeld wenns klappt ohnehin mal ein neuen Rechner zusammenstellen. Bis dahin will ich für meinen alten kein Geld mehr ausgeben. Auf der anderen Seite stört mich bis dahin dieses Problem, weil man mit dem Rechner nichts mehr vernünftig machen kann ohne Angst zu haben, dass der abschmiert. 

Tipps sind gerne willkommen. 

Danke im vorraus!

Gruß Matze


----------



## simpel1970 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mainboard Speicherbänke defekt???*

Hi Matze,

das hört sich schon sehr nach einem Problem mit dem Motherboard an. 
Hast du schon mal einen CMOS Reset (vorgehensweise siehe Handbuch) ausprobiert?

Was für ein Board ist es denn?


----------

